# Missing link fossil discovered



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks just like my baby picture!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8057465.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw a similar article on CNN.con. It's a beautiful, almost complete little skeleton. If I found something like that on a fossil hunt, I'd think I'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love hearing about new discoveries.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I discovered that the girl I am dating is only interested in me for my money but that's ok cause I've got lots of money.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, but it's all counterfeit.


----------

